# S10 western plow question



## jacksonfdny (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey All
I have a 88 s10 western 6 1/2 plow with pump mounted on front of truck
Can convert to a newer style plow set up where complete plow separates from truck and keep my like new blade


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well it might just be most cost effective to buy a used unimount. And then you have a new moldboard


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

You would have to get a unimount truckside everything. Mount, wiring, controller. Then you need a unimount plow. 

Your current plow is probably a conventional. It does not work with a unimount. The a frame and quadrant is different. The only thing you could transfer is The moldboard. I have taken a conventional moldboard and put it on a unimount quadrant with no modifications. It has the same part number. I did a thread with pictures on this. I will try and dig it up.

If your definition of blade is just the moldboard then the answer is yes.

If your definition of blade is complete plowside then the answer is no.


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1449136#post1449136


----------



## jacksonfdny (Sep 18, 2012)

*S10 Plow*

Wow you guys are great ! Thanks for your advice . If you hear of a uni mount plow for sale send me a heads up
Thanks again , Jackson


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

jacksonfdny;1648861 said:


> Wow you guys are great ! Thanks for your advice . If you hear of a uni mount plow for sale send me a heads up
> Thanks again , Jackson


Where do you live? What do you want to spend?

Finding a set up on Craiglist is a daily tedious process. I ended up buying new wiring and mount and then finding a unimount plow on Craiglist. A controller on ebay. I got a controller i could sell you for cheap. All in all you could easily spend 1000-2000 for a complete reliable unimount set up. If you get lucky on Craigslist you could find a complete set up for less than a grand...but that is pushing it.

Look up http://www.storksauto.com/index.php/new-chevy-gmc-blazer-jimmy-s-10-western-unimount-62200-1505.html

Thats the mount. They have wiring too.


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh, welcome to the site. My phone doesn't show post count and i just realized that you are new around here. Personal message me for installation directions or any question about your s10 i have its twin brother, jimmy.


----------

